# We need an English speaking lawyer in northern Italy



## mariannesou

Hi: Hope someone can help. We purchased an apartment in Italy. Everything is finalized, but now we are having some problems with the former owner who bothers us constantly when we visit our apartment. I don't speak Italian. Does anyone know an English speaking lawyer somewhere in the general area of Udine that I can contact for advice. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Yanez

Hi,
i don't live in Udine (and i don't either speak english very well) anyway i read your message and i found these links about english (and french) speaking lawyers in Udine:

- www(dot)paviotti(dot)com/studioen(dot)html --> Paviotti Lawyer international Firm Udine
- www(dot)guidelegali(dot)it/Avvocato/avv-alessia-sialino-1737(dot)aspx --> Avv. Alessia Sialino

(i am not allowed to post urls so i "mistyped" them)

i don't know them but maybe they could be helpful.

The only further thing that i want to tell you (though probably you know it too) is that even to seek for a simple legal advice can be expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## mariannesou

*English speaking lawyer*

Thanks Yanez: I will check out the lawyers you mentioned. I imagine it will be expensive, but it will be worth it to get some peace and quiet while we are in Italy. Thanks again.





Yanez said:


> Hi,
> i don't live in Udine (and i don't either speak english very well) anyway i read your message and i found these links about english (and french) speaking lawyers in Udine:
> 
> - www(dot)paviotti(dot)com/studioen(dot)html --> Paviotti Lawyer international Firm Udine
> - www(dot)guidelegali(dot)it/Avvocato/avv-alessia-sialino-1737(dot)aspx --> Avv. Alessia Sialino
> 
> (i am not allowed to post urls so i "mistyped" them)
> 
> i don't know them but maybe they could be helpful.
> 
> The only further thing that i want to tell you (though probably you know it too) is that even to seek for a simple legal advice can be expensive.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica

mariannesou said:


> Thanks Yanez: I will check out the lawyers you mentioned. I imagine it will be expensive, but it will be worth it to get some peace and quiet while we are in Italy. Thanks again.


why not contact the consulate Help for British nationals

they have a list of english speaking lawyers


----------



## mariannesou

Great. Will check out the web site. You people out there are so helpful. Thanks.


----------

